# WTB Protech Snow pushers



## IslandSnowManagement (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking for 
8’
Skid mounts

10-14’ payloader backhoe mounts 

Lmk what you have


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

Where are you located? I know someone with 14 backhoe models. He has a bunch because he used to rent machines and doesn't anymore and the are in good shape


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 14' backhoe/loader protech I would sell.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

IslandSnowManagement said:


> Looking for
> 8'
> Skid mounts
> 
> ...


There is a 8' skid mount skid pusher for sale on PS. It's a good price.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/protech-snow-pusher-8-foot.171222/


----------



## IslandSnowManagement (Jan 18, 2017)

FredG said:


> There is a 8' skid mount skid pusher for sale on PS. It's a good price.


Saw that thanks


----------

